# Win 101, o/u 12 guage sell or trade



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

Bought last year at cabelas for $999, want a more specific waterfowl gun, semi auto. Will sale or trade for Franchi Affinity, versa max, SBE, or browning silver(I know not specifically waterfowl, but on my wish list). Nice gun, field model, 28", invector chokes, $850, (saw they are on sale at cabelas right now for 1099), Text for pics, 801-540-3876


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

*Sold*


----------

